# psychics predicting pregnancy?



## loeylo

Firstly I just want to say that I am totally cynical about stuff like this, as is my boyfriend and his family, but we are all a bit freaked out! 
Last May I was at a birthday party at my boyfriends sisters house and I got talking to her mother-in-law, who is also a close friend of her mum and dad. We all get together maybe once every 2 months for birthdqys/christmas etc and the kids are always all there - there is usually at least 5 of them, and they are all girls. It is a running joke that all the men have "perfume balls" due to the lack of boys in the next generation! Anyway, at this party in May, she told me that she was at a psychic night and the psychic picked her out of the audience and asked if she would mind speaking with her, and she agreed. The psychic got a few personal details correct, and actually said to her "I can see you surrounded in pink" which obviously she took to mean the lack of girls and then the psychic told her that there was a boy coming to join them. 
Three weeks after this conversation, I found out I was pregnant. We had not been trying so there was no way she could have known. I have a strong feeling that I was carrying a boy, but will never know as I miscarried. 

I haven't really thought about it much until speaking to my boyfriends dad today. He is a taxi driver and picked up a psychic last night. She didn't say much until the end of the journey when she asked him if he had been having dizzy spells, totally randomly. He got really freaked out as he nearly passed out the other morning, and she then went on to tell him that he has to go get it checked out. Next, she asked him how many grandkids he had and he said that he had two grand daughters. She then told him that he could be getting a grandson in November! 
Normally, I would ignore this, however I am only using the withdrawl method currently. I have had sore boobs for about a week now, which I just put down to my period which was due. I have also been quite constipated, I have gone off caffeine and sex, and I have been really tired. I put this down to starting back uni, but then looked at my app which I track my periods with and I am a day late! It also said that if I did fall pregnant the baby would be due on the 9th of November. 
What do you guys think? I think I might poas tomorrow if my period doesn't show ...


----------



## bumpin2012

being a lover all things psychic I'm really interested to know the results!


----------



## chulie

Crazy!!! I really have nothing to add but....I will definitely be stalking this!!!


----------



## allforthegirl

I beleive strongly in this as well as I have some medium talents. I too have had many tell me that there is a daughter in coming in my life. I didn't believe any of this until it was a non stop message that everyone started to mention I was going to or ask if I was going to try for that girl. Then my body started to change and become more fertile, where I have been very dry (iykwim) for years. the best part :sex: was really fun again. 

The best way to tell is to get tested. GL to you!!

Totally stocking this thread!!


----------



## loeylo

See, I strongly do not believe in it at all, I think it is a load of nonsense (no offence intended to anyone who believes it, by the way, I just don't see how it is possible) - but after the last time and the fact she knew about the dizziness it unsettled me a bit. My boyfriends dad doesn't believe in anything like that and he is spooked, I told my mum who is actually religious so totally against this sort of thing and she admitted that she would be freaked too. It could also be my boyfriends sister - she already has two kids so I guess it could be number three for them, we will need to wait and see! Still no sign of period but I am too scared to test ...


----------



## Noodlebear

I think it's a load of rubbish but it's still exciting and a bit spooky when it all matches up! Lol. Will be stalking this! :flower:


----------



## toffee87

I'm seeing one soon, I saw one last August and they said I'd be prego within 23 weeks (specific ha!). That wasn't true, as the time has passed. Though she did say it could be 23, days, weeks or months, but that's pretty vague!

I'm seeing a different one soon. I'm skeptical, but just find it gives that bit of a boost to my morale


----------



## allforthegirl

toffee87 said:


> I'm seeing one soon, I saw one last August and they said I'd be prego within 23 weeks (specific ha!). That wasn't true, as the time has passed. Though she did say it could be 23, days, weeks or months, but that's pretty vague!
> 
> I'm seeing a different one soon. I'm skeptical, but just find it gives that bit of a boost to my morale

Time is something very hard to be right about. Because angels don't have the same sense of time as we do. My friend who is renowned psychic (she is on the news all the time, on radio stations all the time, even a consultant on tv shows, like a bachelor type show) she always says that it may not happen when she thinks it may, but it always comes true. She has an amazing track record. When I went to her she read my OH like she knew him his whole life and he wasn't even there. A good one will know things that other may not. Why do thy know this, is because they can talk to your guardian angels. 

It is not an easy thing to believe in at first, but once you get a good reading you will be a believer.


----------



## sausages

Oooo! You should definitely come back to this thread to update us. I NEED to know what happens! 

In fact, go and test now! :) 

Go!

X


----------



## knobby

I talked with a couple different psychics. First one said I would conceive my first baby October 2012. Didn't happen (we weren't trying and did not plan to try). The other psychic said I would meet a man soon. Nope! She didn't seem to notice the engagement ring on my finger or use her mystical abilities to pick up on the fact that I had already been with someone for several years and was totally not single. I look younger than my age, so she was just reading me based on that.

Beware of psychics. I used to believe in the idea wholeheartedly. But when I actually went to see psychics, I realized it was all just a sham.


----------



## allforthegirl

knobby said:


> I talked with a couple different psychics. First one said I would conceive my first baby October 2012. Didn't happen (we weren't trying and did not plan to try). The other psychic said I would meet a man soon. Nope! She didn't seem to notice the engagement ring on my finger or use her mystical abilities to pick up on the fact that I had already been with someone for several years and was totally not single. I look younger than my age, so she was just reading me based on that.
> 
> Beware of psychics. I used to believe in the idea wholeheartedly. But when I actually went to see psychics, I realized it was all just a sham.

Yes do use caution! Some can be huge frauds!


----------



## sausages

I got a couple of those online psychic predictions when I was TTC cause it was fun, but none of them were right! Lol! 

The first medium I ever went to was pretty good. In fact, the more my life has gone on the more I recognise the things she said and a lot has "come true". I've been to her since though and she wasn't as good - very vague! 

Her husbands was completely rubbish. He told me for definite that the baby I was carrying would be okay after he heard I'd lost my first. Then she was stillborn. Hmmm... I don't think they should say things like that to people in sensitive situations or whatever. 

I'm thinking of going to see someone else soon cause I'm at a bit of a crossroads. I also do my own tarot now and again. Less because I think it's mystical and more for fun and because sometimes it can just give you sage advice iykwim. 

I'm a bit of a fence sitter all in all.





Um... Have you tested yet?


----------



## Dragonfly

Someone in this forum last year predicted I would have a baby in 2013 which I laughed at. Well look at my ticker. And we where not trying as we did want to wait a few years till I got weight off. But a happy surprise. I think it was in the prediction thread. And a girl was predicted to so we wait and see.


----------



## katherinegrey

I got an online reading, I was totally sceptical when she told me I would conceive in March and it would be a girl, she got the month right but the gender wrong, he is very much a boy!


----------



## loeylo

It was more the fact that it wasn't even a paid reading, she just mentioned it as she was getting out his car. Period still not here but too scared to test! Will give it another day or two and then try again.


----------



## luvmyfam

Hmm... waiting to see!


----------



## MariposaTam

I would never seek out a psychic myself, but am not necessarily skeptical about what they can do. I just believe that the ones tell the truth about your life are the ones that seek you out. My OH is for some reason always being seeked out by psychics/mediums. They will zoom in on her and want her to get a reading every time we are at a fair or event where they may be doing readings. They completely ignore me. Honestly it terrifies me and I have on occasion pulled her away from a potential reading because I don't really want to know-things out of my control kind of freak me out (I'm a Virgo lol). I do believe the psychic in your situation precisely because it was not a paid reading and she had nothing to gain by telling him anything. Life works in mysterious ways ;)


----------



## loeylo

See that's what made me convinced too - if it was just the pregnancy thing then fair enough, but the fact of her knowing about his dizzy turns (he played football professionally so doesn't look unfit, and he isnt that old that you would start to expect health problems)
That being said, my boobs don't hurt at all any more so it could be that I am just a few days late and she is taking a stab in the dark, haha!


----------



## sausages

Well I just did my own card reading and it says that basically I'm going to be in limbo and extra cautious in regards to having another baby. I was focussing on this summer when I asked so I should really do it again and ask if I'm *ever* going to have another baby. It's spooky how much was right though!! Oooor is it just dad easy to interpret for yourself? Who knows!! Lol!


----------



## loeylo

Think I might be about to have a period. Had a feel to see what my cm was like (sorry tmi) and it was peachy as if I am about to start bleeding. Now got a slight bit cramping too. That, along with my boobs not being sore any more pretty much has me convinced it is a no. 
I'll wait and see if I start to bleed properly and let you know!


----------



## sausages

You're not out yet Hun! I had bleeding around AF time with two of my pregnancies. :)


----------



## loeylo

I am definitely out now - got really bad cramp and normal period blood again. Its for the best, since my employer has just announced 2500 jobs are to be cut =/


----------



## allforthegirl

loeylo I am sorry to hear about your job! That really sux! :hug:


----------



## sausages

Urgh! Sorry to hear about your job situation. :( like you need that stress!


----------



## loeylo

Thanks guys! Not even entitled to benefits or anything as I am a student, nor will I get a redundancy as I have no contracted hours, so I will basically have no money apart from my student loan of £250 per month, and after the end of May I will not even get that right through until I start my graduate job in August - we had planned to move in together within the next couple of months!


----------



## sausages

Hopefully you will end up being one of the lucky ones who keeps their job though Hun! :)


----------



## toffee87

loeylo- I hope things work out 

AF arrived today-on my birthday. Thanks mother nature haha. 

I saw a tarot card reader last night, she said some interesting stuff regarding my life. Even said that my Grandma was there with me the other day when I hit my thumb with a hammer (I did, on Tuesday!!!). She also said someone at work is a bully, makes me doubt myself and did a spot on impression of how she speaks, very spooky! 

Regarding babies, she said she doesn't see it right now, but possibly in 6-8 months, possibly nearer a year. We have just started TTC, so I'd liked to have heard earlier, but she said it will come at the right time and she see's no problems with actually conceiving xx


----------



## MariposaTam

Loeylo- sorry to hear about your job, hope you can hang in there! I'm thinking the psychic said November, but it might not have meant this particular November? Maybe next year or in a few? Also, any news on whether your sis in law might be pg? And did your bf's father get good dizziness checked out? Sorry for all the Q's!


----------



## loeylo

None of the shops I work in are closing thank goodness! My sister works for the same company and she is safe too, but one of my friends is under 90 day consultation and there are more to be announced so it is still a worry =/ 
Yeah I didn't think about it maybe not being this November - but then again there is a 1/12 chance that any baby would be born in November, and so 1/24 that any baby would be a boy born in November so not too bad odds!
Scarily yes he did get dizziness checked out and his bp is through the roof! They have increased his bp pills and he has a home bp monitor now so should be fine. 
His sister is definitely not pregnant either as she is on depo provera just now! Guess I was right to be sceptical, haha (although now I am worrying that I will get pregnant in the next few months and it will be born early =/)


----------



## MariposaTam

Glad to hear that your job is safe at least for now and that dad is ok now-that was scary! BP is no joke. Let's hope that the psychic meant a different November and not that your baby will be early ;)


----------

